# Guy goes into a bar



## AZ Jim (Dec 12, 2014)

Guy goes into a bar with a Giraffe and they begin to drink.  After a few too many the Giraffe passes out on the floor and the guy gets up and is leaving when the bartender shouts after him "hey, you can leave that lyin' there!"  The now departing customer shouts back "what are ya, drunk?  That no lion it's a damn Giraffe!!"


----------

